# Help me choose my next Lib-Tech board



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

The TRS all the way. The T.Rice might be too firm, and the BM is overkill.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

check smokin superpark . has MTX also


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Liv4Sno said:


> The TRS all the way. The T.Rice might be too firm, and the BM is overkill.


What do you mean the Magic is overkill? In which way? Considering that the difference is only $100, I am kind of tempted by the proper sintered base and the basalt/non-fiberglass construction... According to the Mervin guys it is also supposed to be quite a bit better in powder, which is important to me.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a skate banana when they first came out and that thing sucked... a complete noodle. 

If i remember correctly, your other options are all still true twin, ec2 camber with similar waste widths... why not go for the stiffest of the 3 to complement the banana?

On a somewhat related note, the Never Summer Proto seems to be EXACTLY what you're looking for, and more.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

604al said:


> I had a skate banana when they first came out and that thing sucked... a complete noodle.


Do not think it sucked. Good board for its purpose and sure helped me become a better rider - but definitely soft (especially after 3 years of hard riding) and not what I am currently looking for.



604al said:


> If i remember correctly, your other options are all still true twin, ec2 camber with similar waste widths... why not go for the stiffest of the 3 to complement the banana?
> 
> On a somewhat related note, the Never Summer Proto seems to be EXACTLY what you're looking for, and more.


I think it is time to replace, rather than complement the Banana. Ideally with a more versatile board for everything but the most epic powder days (got a Sick Stick for that).

Have heard good things about the NS Proto. Not sure what the best price for one would be?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I ride a 157 TRS and i love it. I am confident doing absolutely anything and everything on it. The only thing that im not crazy about but its not that big of a deal is the base. I just wish they had it with a sintered base. 
Also, you may want to check out the GNU Riders Choice 154, i tested it out and loved it. its basically the same as the TRS but with a sintered base and its a tad softer but nothing noticeable. And i say 154 on the riders choice because the effective edge with the blunted tips makes it ride more like a 157 with a length of 154. But like i said..the TRS is effin awesome, by far my favorite board ever so far


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a 151 TRS and I found the sidecut to be too mellow for me, I now have a Riders Choice 151.5, turns better, the sintered base is a bonus.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a T Rice. Love the board, but am intrigued by the Magic. From everyone I have ever spoken with that has ridden the board, they all say it's the best board they have ever been on. Heard specifically more pop than the T Rice


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Bparmz said:


> I ride a 157 TRS and i love it. I am confident doing absolutely anything and everything on it. The only thing that im not crazy about but its not that big of a deal is the base. I just wish they had it with a sintered base.


Thanks for the comments from everybody so far. TRS seems to have a lot of love, so I guess the reputation it has is well deserved. To be honest, it was kind of the 'default' choice but I was curious about what else is out there and whether the extra tech (like in the Magic) is worth it.



Bparmz said:


> Also, you may want to check out the GNU Riders Choice 154, i tested it out and loved it. its basically the same as the TRS but with a sintered base and its a tad softer but nothing noticeable. And i say 154 on the riders choice because the effective edge with the blunted tips makes it ride more like a 157 with a length of 154. But like i said..the TRS is effin awesome, by far my favorite board ever so far


Yeah, I am really interested in Gnu as well, but they just don't seem to be very common where I am. Concerns with the Rider's Choice are the softer flex (not sure I want to go softer than the TRS) and more importantly waist width (no way the 154.5 would work, needs to be the 157.5 with my boots).

How does the Gnu Danny Kass compare to the Rider's Choice and the TRS?


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

The Danny Kass is stiffer than both the TRS and the Riders Choice. Judging by whats on the site, it also has less tech in the deck. The MTX on the kass is also alot mellower than it is on the trs and riders choice. And ive ridden a 157.5 Riders choice and it felt identical in flexibility to the 157 trs and it was very broken in. The kass is more pipe and big jump focused while the TRS and the RC are more for everything


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I also ride in Japan and as you know your everyday stick will also see a lot of powder. Its crucial that it will handle powder well IMO.

I ride a proto CT and love it in anything up to 40cm of powder. After that I will be reaching for a dedicated powder stick.

Since you have a sick stick for deep days (what length?) I would get something with a different feel and length so as to broaden your quiver.

The Proto is a great board but sounds like you prefer something stiffer to charge on. The proto can charge but its also playful, its great in powder and on jumps. Maybe a Heritage if you go with never summer but of the choices you mentioned I would go with the Banana magic. 

Thats a great price and although I haven't ridden it I was looking at buying one and it has rave reviews most places I looked. Powder performance is one of its plus points and in Japan thats big.

Just my opinion based on what you said you are looking to do and where you ride.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

How does the attack banana compare to the other boards mentioned in this thread? Proto, riders choice, TRS etc?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Attack Banana is more responsible, and a little bit more loose than the Proto. Flex is similar. The Proto IMO was better for stomping jumps than the Attack Banana. Pop was similar. Dampness was actually very similar. Libs just initiate quicker, but come with the board being a little more squirely.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

Good answer, thanks. Being fairly new I reckon the lib may be more forgiving for me then, my jumps aren't going to push the board at all!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like my TRice and it performs pretty well in the powder considering I'm 210 lbs riding a 161.5. I don't have a dedicated powderboard so I've used it in waist deep powder and still felt fine.

Based on what you've said I'd lean towards the TRice, Magic or Heritage if you are going to go NS like some have mentioned.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

dreampow said:


> I also ride in Japan and as you know your everyday stick will also see a lot of powder. Its crucial that it will handle powder well IMO.
> 
> I ride a proto CT and love it in anything up to 40cm of powder. After that I will be reaching for a dedicated powder stick.
> 
> ...


Thanks, all good points. Powder performance is definitely key in Japan. In fact, it was the Mervin rep's comment about the Magic's superior powder performance that made me think (overthink?) about what board to choose - otherwise I probably would have just gone with the TRS or T Rice already.

The Banana is close to retirement and the Sick Stick might be for sale (it's a 163 which is a bit long for me - should have gone with the 161...), so ideally want more of a quiver killer.
Love what I hear about NS boards (esp. the Proto and Heritage), but seem to be difficult to find - and even more difficult to get a good price on.

So I think it still comes back to the TRS vs. Magic vs. T. Rice - plus maybe the Gnu Danny Kass (because a local shop has 1 left which I might get a great deal on)... A couple more glowing report about the Magic's powder performance and I might just bite the bullet and pull the trigger on it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BTW never really hear about GREAT deals on NS boards...maybe I'm wrong, you can probably get a Premier or Lotus on sale 

You see NS Carbonium series going for 375 used all teh time...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> BTW never really hear about GREAT deals on NS boards...maybe I'm wrong, you can probably get a Premier or Lotus on sale
> 
> You see NS Carbonium series going for 375 used all teh time...


Agree, that's why I am more focused on the Mervin stuff.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> What do you mean the Magic is overkill? In which way? Considering that the difference is only $100, I am kind of tempted by the proper sintered base and the basalt/non-fiberglass construction... According to the Mervin guys it is also supposed to be quite a bit better in powder, which is important to me.


Hey man, if you've got the $ then o for it. I just think some of the tech they put in the boards is overkill. Ex !BTX! and sintered bases.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Liv4Sno said:


> Hey man, if you've got the $ then o for it. I just think some of the tech they put in the boards is overkill. Ex !BTX! and sintered bases.


Again, why do you think these are overkill? The benefits of sintered bases and hybrid rockers (!BTX! is just another kind of hybrid rocker) are pretty widely accepted.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Again, why do you think these are overkill? The benefits of sintered bases and hybrid rockers (!BTX! is just another kind of hybrid rocker) are pretty widely accepted.


You can hit 50+ MPH on an extruded base and they are more durable and need less waxing. IMO anything over 40 MPH is pretty balls fast. How much faster would an extruded base really be?

The camber is another story. The !BTX! might be good for you due to the powder, but a longer full rocker board would be too. I think at a certain point so much tech turns into things that most riders don't need. Ex. I'd rather have a TRS than that Cygnus anyday. That's an extreme example I know, but what does it tell you when 90% of the Lib riders ride and kill it on the TRS? It's like my brother-in-law says, if you can ride, then you can ride. At some point I just think the tech becomes mumbo jumbo. Just remember, we started on cambered boards, then reverse camber was all the rage, now hybrid camber is where it's at. From what I'm hearing I think some companies are moving back to a more cambered style. Every year it'll be something new to sell more boards whether it works well or not. Maybe just to compete with Company XYZ. A few years ago MagnaTraction was all the rage. Now companies are "mellowing" it out because it's too "grippy". I know I'm running on and on here but when do the "marketing fads" & "Its all the new rage this year" end? Maybe it just evolution, who knows, but it does look like it might be coming full circle soon. IMO

And yes, I ride Lib & GNU.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

BTW- I'm also a guy that prefers a Subaru over an Audi. lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The speed advantage of sintered over extruded is all about acceleration, not top speed.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> The speed advantage of sintered over extruded is all about acceleration, not top speed.


Happy waxing!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Liv4Sno said:


> an extruded base and they are more durable and need less waxing QUOTE]
> 
> The sintered base is more durable and easier to repair it can also be welded more successfully than extruded. That being said, an extruded base wins in the waxing dept as it really doesn't need it.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

bseracka said:


> Liv4Sno said:
> 
> 
> > an extruded base and they are more durable and need less waxing QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

T.Rice all the way for the riding you do. The Banana Magic would be super fun if you love to carve it up as it has a deeper sidecut. T.Rice is stiffer and more damp though.

T.Rice will be best in the pipe as well. Everything you listed, especially considering you won't jib, screams T.Rice to me.

As for extruded vs sintered... Not all bases are created equal. Lib Tech makes great extruded bases, thus they are faster than the average.

Also, granted the slope is steep enough, extruded vs sintered won't really matter. The major difference comes in how they glide, particularly on flats. Extruded flat out (no pun intended) sucks on flatter terrain. Also in powder, sintered just feels better to me between the two when waxed. Might just be in my head though, but just my 2cents.\

And that "happy waxing" comment... YOU BETCHA! It's like yoga for snowboarders. Beer, wax, beer, scrape...

BTW, B.Magic has a more mellow rocker and camber. I like everything about the Magic's shape. Very fun to carve on.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

One of the few threads I have seen someone trying to convince someone that a sintered base is overkill. Can I ask the question? What snowboard company doesn't use sintered bases? Not Ride, not Burton, not Yes, not Never Summer, not Smokin, not K2. So this idea that Mervin is the only company "overkilling" with sintered bases is crazy.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> One of the few threads I have seen someone trying to convince someone that a sintered base is overkill. Can I ask the question? What snowboard company doesn't use sintered bases? Not Ride, not Burton, not Yes, not Never Summer, not Smokin, not K2. So this idea that Mervin is the only company "overkilling" with sintered bases is crazy.



I just don’t think it’s a necessity on a board. Ex. Most of the GNU boards have sintered bases for some reason, where the Lib’s in the same "category" don’t. That point taken I would choose the Lib over most GNU’s even though the GNU has the sintered base. Does that make sense? If I had the choice that would be low on the totem pole for the reasons why I would be choosing a board. It's just my take on the matter.


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Which board mentioned above have the most pop? Either off jumps or from the tips. I love to Ollie or nollie everywhere mostly out of a carve


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

If you're buying a board based on how often you need to wax, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Guessing you are not referring to me are you? Cuz I don't care how much I have to wax if, although it does suck to have to wax after a day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Quandom said:


> Guessing you are not referring to me are you? Cuz I don't care how much I have to wax if, although it does suck to have to wax after a day.


Just poking fun at the thread in general. I didn't quote you, I just happened to post after you.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Quandom said:


> Which board mentioned above have the most pop? Either off jumps or from the tips. I love to Ollie or nollie everywhere mostly out of a carve


Thread is almost 4 years old.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Thread is almost 4 years old.


Didn't even notice. Damn.


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

It is older, still had some gold points in the thread rho


----------

